

WebGL around the net, 10 May 2012 - mariuz
http://learningwebgl.com/blog/?p=4852

======
daeken
Neat, my Fl0wer demo was featured there. That version is a bit of a WIP (it
started as a quick hack in the morning to get my brain working) and weighed in
at 891 bytes. The new version is at
<http://demoseen.com/windowpane/nufl0wer.png.html> and is 747 bytes -- still a
long way to go before it hits 512, though. I've got some nice renders of it at
<http://www.behance.net/gallery/Fl0wer/3914351> as well; it's funny to think
that the demo itself could fit thousands of times into any image on that page.

(I feel obligated to note that the Behance page has prints available for sale,
which I'd absolutely love for you to buy; I decided to knock my cut down to 0%
to bring the prices down to something I considered sane, since I really don't
care about making money from it. Edit: Btw, the standard cut I'd get from one
of these is about $36. If you buy a print and feel inclined to do something
more, find a broke programmer and them a Raspberry Pi with the money you
save.)

~~~
binarymax
Saw this when it was on HN a while back - great work. Also The way you get the
source is brilliant. Never seen that before. Is that your own technique?

~~~
daeken
Glad you enjoyed it. Using PNGs to compress code is an old technique, but
making it one file containing everything is my own; I described everything at
<http://daeken.com/superpacking-js-demos> if you're curious. I'm going to
write a followup once I get Fl0wer down to 512b ;)

------
maybird
Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4MA6nEb...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4MA6nEbwuhgJ:learningwebgl.com/blog/%3Fp%3D4852+http://learningwebgl.com/blog/%3Fp%3D4852)

------
azakai
> An interesting post on the state of the port of Sauerbraten to WebGL (from
> C++/OpenGL) by Alon Zakai — no new demos, but worth reading if you’re
> interested in what you can do with Emscripten.

There _is_ a new demo there since last week,

<http://www.syntensity.com/static/bb/client_6.html>

is the latest (includes models with bumpmapping, FPS arms, some other stuff).

